# temp motor



## GoToIt (Aug 1, 2004)

i got a 400 i wanna pull out and rebuild. i was wondering if anyone knew a inexpensive replacement just till i got the 400 rebuilt? anything, a smaller block wouldnt kill me, its just temp.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

All Pontiac V8 engines fully interchange - makes no difference which one you drop in. 350 Pontiacs are cheap and available. You can drop in a small block Chevy, but you'll have to swap out the bellhousing (or tranny if auto) and do a bit of work with wiring and plumbing (starter and fuel pump on Chevy is on the opposite side from the Pontiac). So for a quick temp swap, you need to stick with a Pontiac engine. Any of them will bolt in identically.


----------



## GoToIt (Aug 1, 2004)

thanks lars. seems like ever time I have a question, you have a good answer for me, thanks to gto forum for giving me a place to ask questions and have people with experience who love the car help me out.


----------

